# Kommunikations-Design / Medien-Design kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen



## thoska (11. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab vor nach dem Abi nächstes Jahr Kommunikationsdesign oder Mediendesign zu studieren, mit Schwerpunkt Multimedia. Also weniger der zeichnerrische part.

Ich hatte auch schon eine wirklich ansprechende FH gefunden.  Nämlich Hannover, nur das Problem ist, die Bewerbungsunterlagen und Mappe muss bis zum 05.01.2005 abgegeben werden. Und ich bezweifel, dass ich neben der Schule und Arbeiten in 1 1/2 Monaten eine gute Mappe zusammen bekommen würde.

Bin somit auf der Suche nach weiteren FH´s , die in Mittel und Norddeutschland liegen. Dabei ist der Westen natürlich eingeschlossen.

1.) Kennt Ihr Fachhochschulen in dem Gebiet und könnt auch wirklich persönliche Kritik abgeben, also nichts was man im Internet ließt.

2.) Gibt es wie bei anderen Studiengängen , auch Topunis im Medienbereich?


Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruß 

euer Thoska


----------



## möp (16. November 2004)

*Re: Kommunikationsdesign/Mediendesign kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen*

Hey,

Wiesbaden soll sehr gut sein.

Bist du sicher das Das mitder Mappe fürs Wintersemester 05 gilt und Nicht fürs sommer Sememester 05. Der Termin scheint mir arg früh.

mfg
möp


----------



## thoska (16. November 2004)

*Re: Kommunikationsdesign/Mediendesign kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen*

Jo , hab extra nochmal nachgefragt.

Deswegen ja auch die Hektik meinerseits. Die anderen haben alle erst mai juni juli um den dreh.

Wiesbaden , welche denn genau , hab da drei stück gefunden?!

Gruß 


Thorsten


----------



## möp (16. November 2004)

*Re: Kommunikationsdesign/Mediendesign kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen*

Weis ich jetz ausm Stehgreif nicht genau... Bestenfalls die, an der dein Studiengang angeboten wird   

Kannst auch mal auf der ZVS Homepage  gucken.
Unter dem Button "Hochschulen" findest du ne Deutschlankarte da sind fast alles Hochschulen, FHs und Unis verzeichnet.

mfg
möp


----------



## PAK (16. November 2004)

*Re: Kommunikationsdesign/Mediendesign kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen*

Wiesbaden ist eine FH, da hatte ich mich auch mal für interessiert und einen Mappentermin besucht. Ist nett da, recht überschaulich und modern, befindet sich direkt neben einem regionalen Filmstudio. 
Wiesbaden an sich ist recht teuer und eine (hm, in meinen Augen) versnobte Stadt. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur zuviel Zeit dort verbracht.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. November 2004)

*Re: Kommunikationsdesign/Mediendesign kennt ihr (Fach-)Hochschulen*

http://www.miamiadschool.com
Das Non-Plus-Ultra.

http://www.pixelapostel.de
Gute Schule. Gute Lehrer.

http://www.htk-berlin.de | http://www.htk-hamburg.de | http://www.htk-stuttgart.de
Ebenfalls eine gute Schule.

http://www.best-sabel.de
Absolut Schrott!

..es werden auf allen Schulen Stipendien angeboten! Dafür brauchst du dann aber auch wirklich eine TOP-Bewerbung! =)


----------



## möp (17. November 2004)

Wenn du schon bei Privatschulen bist kannst du auch gleich Macromedia  mit hinzunehmen...

.. aber wer kann sich das schon leisten?  

mfg
möp

p.s. Aber die Arbeiten der Fachbereichs Gestaltung der FH in Wiesbaden hab ich schon erstklassig.


----------



## blubbbi (24. Februar 2005)

an der wiesbadener fh kann man komm.-design studieren, sowie an der hochschule für gestaltung, das heißt der studiengang aber anders, geh mal auf hfg-offenbach.de oder auf http://www.uni.de, da finden sich einige hochschulen für deinen studiengang!


----------



## versuch13 (27. Februar 2005)

Hi, Wiesbaden ist hier in der Umgebung aufjedenfall beliebt, aber wirklich gut ist Mainz!


----------



## Fundevogel (3. März 2005)

Hi!

Was ist mit der Hochschule in Halle, die soll doch recht gut sein,
oder auch die FH-Dortmund?
In Bielefeld ist es ebenfalls möglich Kommunikationsdesign zu studieren, aber was ich von der gesehen habe war nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Sagt, wenn ich einen falschen Eindruck habe.
Ich möchte nämlich Photodesign studieren und bin selbst auf der Suche nach der richtigen Schule.
Man hat mir gesagt, dass private Schulen nicht besonders empfehlenswert seien.
Höchstens man hat vermögende Eltern und ist leidenschaftlicher Autodidakt

 

Gruß
von Fundevogel


----------



## versuch13 (11. März 2005)

Hi, nochmal ein paar Links wegen der Universitäten & FHs und zu Mappen.


http://www.dpb-media.de/mediengestalter/
http://www.medienstudienfuehrer.de/de/basis/
http://www.precore.net/


----------

